# Portafilter spout - thread locking



## aoxomoxoa (May 2, 2017)

I'm replacing the spout on one of my E61 portafilter holders, and need to lock the thread so that the spout is in the right position when the holder is in the group head. I've tried PTFE tape but it's not ideal.

Does anyone know which Loctite product is the best one to use? From their website 221 or 222 look suitable, but am wondering if anyone here actually knows.

Thanks.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

The spout doesn't need to be screwed tight, just screw it all the way then back off until it's in correct position. Also makes switching between spouts and cleaning easier...


----------



## aoxomoxoa (May 2, 2017)

Thanks Steven, have tried that but when it's backed off it's very loose and wobbly.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

You can use Loctite 243, this will hold the spout still but will allow you to remove it if required.

An alternative is to use a 12 mm "O" ring on the threaded section and screw the spout up to compress it at the position you want, this gives a firm location but again is removable for cleaning purposes.

PS. put on extra turns of PTFE and just tighten to correct position.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Like others mentioned, it is better to leave it removable, large amounts of dark sticky oil gunk can accumulate around the threads


----------

